# R35 GT-R Stock downpipes and y-pipe



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i’m putting my gtr back to stock and i’m looking for a set of stock downpipes and a y-pipe 

must be able to post and not looking to pay a fortune


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Anybody dealing with this scammer be cautious.

Matt Kondola 
Garage R 


MY16 HEADLAMPS
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=482489&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

http://https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/555586-my2015-headlights-sale-perfect-condition.html

I bought them from russ for my car.

cancelled my build, put them back up for sale 

took them out the box pictured them 

you bought them, contacted me over a week later complaining you couldn’t wire them up, i suggested you hire a auto electrician if you where out your depth, to which for some unknown reason you take offence and quote say “ You incompetent coconut.Which monkey did you hire to wire these up for you” 


yeah so if that makes me a scammer/rogue trader/coconut then yes i’m guilty 

mook and any of the other mods have the power to block and ban any members that are misusing the forum 

And here i am in the wanted section looking for parts :lamer:


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi Matt 

Thanks for you’re fictional response.

Any user can do a search, you’re known for it and then get offended when found out. 

Not going to go over the past but just warning others to use at their own peril.

How’s the gtr ‘specialist’ business doing?


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*down pipes /y pipe*



professor matt said:


> i’m putting my gtr back to stock and i’m looking for a set of stock downpipes and a y-pipe
> 
> must be able to post and not looking to pay a fortune


Hi, contact [email protected] we have them both


----------

